# محرك كهرومغناطيسي صديق للبيئة



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

ابتكر مهندس الالكترونيات اليمني منصور على عبدالله سعيد الأنسي -ضابط متقاعد من الجيش- محركا كهروميكانيكيا يحمل صفات المحرك التقليدي ويعمل على أربع اسطوانات، ويمكنه العمل على أية آلة كالمركبات والحافلات والمحركات الكهربائية، وكذلك مضخات مياه، والمحرك الجديد صديق بالبيئة فلا ينتج عنه أية عوادم ولا ضجيج. 

*مميزات المحرك الجديد 
*المحرك يعمل بنفس صفات المحرك ذي الاحتراق ويعتمد في طاقته الأساسية للتشغيل على الكهرباء التي ينتجها أثناء الدورات التي تصل إلى 120 فولت dc، المحرك يعمل على الزيت لتنعيم الحركة الميكانيكية، كما أنه مزود بجهاز لضبط الطاقة، كما زود المخترع محركه بجهاز لتحويل الطاقة من تيار متغير ac إلى تيار مستمر dc، ويعتمد نظام التغذية على تيار مستمر من 24 فولت إلى 90 فولت. 

ما يؤكد عليه المخترع هو أن المحرك الجديد بإمكانه أن يعمل كمحرك لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية يستخدم لضخ المياه من الآبار، والكثير من الأعمال يمكنه العمل عليها بعد تعديلات بسيطة تجرى عليه ولا يحتاج لأي طاقة خارجية ويمكنه العمل في جميع الظروف 

المحرك يعمل على النظام الميكانيكي بواسطة نبضات كهرومغناطيسية لجزء من الثانية لتوليد النبضات وتعتمد على قوة ضغط لتولد الطاقة الحركية ومنها تقوم الحركة الميكانيكية بانعاش الطاقة وتوليدها عبر الدوران الميكانيكي الذى يستغني على المسطر الأساسي للتشغيل. 

*الحماية وإمكانية التنفيذ* 
المخترع بصدد الحصول على براءة اختراع للمحرك، ولكن ينقصه بعض الرتوش الأخيرة وبعده سيعلن المخترع عنه بشكل نهائي . 

أما ما يتعلق بإمكانية التنفيذ فيؤكد الأنسي أن الاختراع سوف يكون منافس قوي لمماثله سواء في تكلفة الإنتاج لأنها معقولة جدا ، أو من حيث الأداء لأن المحرك سيكون أداءه جيدا جدا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى


----------

